

Minno Makes a Splash - noaharc
http://blog.minno.co/2011/03/30/minno-makes-a-splash-2/

======
kamme
Very nice, my initial impression was this is a service I want to use and I
hope people will use.

The only problem I see is signup with facebook, to be perfectly honest that's
the reason you don't have a user extra (mine). While I do understand the
choice, I think you should provide an alternative signup option.

It's also a bit unclear how much I get to keep when a user pays 25cents and
how/when the money will reach me, if I would be implementing minno as a
payment option I'd like to know...

~~~
choogi
Kamme,

For now, we're restricting sign-up to Facebook because it 1) allows for really
easy signup, 2) reduces password friction to simplify purchases, and 3) helps
us reduce fraudulent signups. As the business grows, we will certainly open it
to alternative signup options, but for now, Facebook is the only option.

During our beta period, we're offering completely free transactions to all of
our partners. This means that if a user pays $0.25 for your digital
good/service, you will receive $0.25 :)

If you have any other questions, feel free to email me directly at
calvin@minno.co--I'd be glad to help!

Calvin

------
dlindhol
Waiting for the tsunami

